# What makes Manten Stone so expensive to buy?!



## Waddy (15 Feb 2016)

Random thought just popped into my head when deciding on what hard scape to use in my next scape... What is it that makes Manten Stone so expensive?!  


-Tom


----------



## Greenfinger2 (15 Feb 2016)

Hi Waddy Because We are willing to pay for it, Well its a great looking rock stone. And where I live I cannot just go out and pick it up


----------



## Martin in Holland (16 Feb 2016)

Transport fee (shipping) from Japan to anywhere else is hugely expensive. Things I can buy here in China that are produced here are very cheap, but if I send them to my relatives in Holland, the price triples (and more) just because of the transport fee.


----------



## rebel (16 Feb 2016)

transport, quarantine procedures, customs fees etc.


----------



## Wisey (16 Feb 2016)

Another reason is the three letters before it, ADA


----------



## zozo (16 Feb 2016)

Lurk the fossil hunters communities, they know where to find stuff and very often when they present a find they only look at the fossil leaflet in it not at the rock. But when i look at the rock, i think very often, darn where the hell is that place where they found it? And then they dig a whole day through massive piles of rock to find one tiny fosil. I guess, actualy quite sure the useless rock pile behind the fossil hunter is aquascapers goldmine.


----------



## Waddy (16 Feb 2016)

I guess this isn't "real" Manten Stone then? http://www.greenaqua.hu/en/manten-stone-manten-ko.html


----------



## Martin in Holland (17 Feb 2016)

Waddy said:


> I guess this isn't "real" Manten Stone then? http://www.greenaqua.hu/en/manten-stone-manten-ko.html


It might be or not real Manten stone, but it's an awesome rock non the less.


----------

